# Need detailed guide to overclock i3 550



## babatu (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a chance to work on Dell Vostro Desktop with the following config

core i3 550 - 3.2GHz - 4 core
Intel mobo
4GB DDR3 ram
Nvidia GT 220 1gb graphics card

OS: Windows 7 Professional. 

I googled and find out from wiki the meaning of overclocking. 

But I have no idea about how it is done. 
Please let me have a detailed description about how to overclock it.

I want to run a code in R in it. while overclocking isnt it expected that the code will run faster???

If I start the program running in user1 and some other person comes and logs on to user2 for his own work, the code will still run isnt it? But it will run slower.(?)

Thanks in advance.

Well the graphics card is not at all needed for the coding. But it made the rig interesting to me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

Get info here- dont blame me or any other forum member if you do anything wrong and damage PC


Link--

How to Overclock a PC - wikiHow


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 28, 2011)

i3 is a Dual Core and not 4 Core.

I Seriously doubt OC on Intel Mobos as they are LAME when it comes to giving OC options in BIOS.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 28, 2011)

i think its better to leave the idea of overclocking as your processor is already running in descent speed and yours is a laptop.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2011)

@babatu, most branded desktops doesn't have the option to overclock (or technically play around with the FSB speeds). so overclocking mayn't be possible on that PC. still give a try.



sukesh1090 said:


> i think its better to leave the idea of overclocking as your processor is already running in descent speed and yours is a laptop.



have you read the very first line of this thread? 


babatu said:


> I have a chance to work on Dell Vostro *Desktop *


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 29, 2011)

@sam and babatu
 i am very very sorry guys i didn't seen that desktop,my mistake i appologise for that.


----------

